# My, how to build a 300 gallon wood tank with sliding glass door



## paulwall (Jan 25, 2011)

Starting with the first step .. Home depot... thay got it all! you need, sliding glass door, wood screws and wood. .. see for your self..

#1 I used 2x6's 









#2 At this point I would have put more bracing in. more 2x4's across









#3 I used 3/4 inch plywood all the way around .. except the front.









#4 I used a 4x4 and ripped a 2x2 chunk out for the corners.









#5 You get the point









#6 Used 2x4 around the top









#7you get the point









#8 Adding plywood to the back and sides.









#9again at this point i would add a 4x4 down the center because the 2x4 was crazy bending so I added an extra 2x4.. it looked like crap after i did that so if you can make it work during the construction all the better.









#10 add glass from sliding glass window and water ..
















So let me know what you think.. I have spent a long time finding the best way to make wood water tight.. feel free to ask.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

how thick is the glass?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool project. If I ever have the room for something like this I will be jumping on it.


----------



## paulwall (Jan 25, 2011)

christhefish said:


> how thick is the glass?


not sure how thick it is.. it's only one half of a double pane sliding glass door. 
I think the reason you can get away with such a thin piece of glass is because it's tempered.


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow, nice setup! 

I like the fish in the middle, the light gold one. It reminds me of those fish in the Monty Python movie lol I can totally see a face!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

If I ever did an arrow tank I know who to call!!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

very interesting! what did you use to paint the inside of the tank/wood with? where did you put the tank when you were finished - basement?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice build, and awesome to see great goldfish and koi.


----------



## paulwall (Jan 25, 2011)

I put the tank out in my work shop.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

what did you seal it with?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> if i ever did an arrow tank i know who to call!!


no kidding.. This is making me want to go bigger


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

would love to see more of that pond in the background


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

what did you put on the back board to make it water proof?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Folks making their own tanks like this may want to check with their local Glass shop.

I've seen plate Glass and doors removed from industrial applications just sitting in their used glass section.

Many of the 1/2" thick all glass doors cannot be re-cut as they are tempered and can be picked up for a reasonable price.

I have been looking at a piece of glass at a local glass shop that is leaning up against a tree about 7ft by 10 ft but it is not tempered.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Kanesska said:


> Wow, nice setup!
> 
> I like the fish in the middle, the light gold one. It reminds me of those fish in the Monty Python movie lol I can totally see a face!


omg you can see a face lol
wierd


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## paulwall (Jan 25, 2011)

*Blue Max*



bambam said:


> what did you put on the back board to make it water proof?


I used a product called Blue max. Check it out  I got it at industrial plastics in langley. one 5 Gallon can will cost you $300 but it will do 5 or 6 tanks. I think it says it will do over 300sqf. it also has no V.O.C's (Volatile Organic Compunds) so it doesn't leach anything bad into the water.


----------

